# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  3D avatar, IMVU Inc., Redwood City, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - IMVU Inc.

imvu.com/3d-avatar

Playlist "Behind the Avatar [User Stories]"

virtual world

----------


## Airicist

How to makeover your avatar

Oct 11, 2017




> Check out how a popular IMVU Creator creates her avatars ******?
> She breaks down all the insider tips and tricks for making your IMVU avatar look exactly how you want it to.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "7 million monthly active avatars will get rights to shape the future of the Metaverse with new token"
Up to a million daily active users could potentially play and earn in the IMVU metaverse with this newly launched token.

December 6, 2021
by Eileen Brown

----------

